# What Should I Be Seeing on My Viewsat Extreme?



## wendellhamel (Dec 20, 2007)

ihave a viewsat extreme when i hookit up for the first time what should i have installed and when it is turned on what should i be seeing


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You shouldn't need to install anything. Just hook it up, turn it on, point your satellite dish (if you haven't already), and scan in the FTA channels. Have fun!


----------

